# maxus



## gjz

So has anyone played with the Maxus yet. What are the reviews. my wife just got me one and im still overseas so its home and i am not. hopeing to here some good things. 
any comparisons to the gold, and SBE 2, they are what i have been shooting.


----------



## simme

I sold my sbe2 after I shot a maxus this spring. I got mine august 3rd and have run 2 1/2 cases of shells through it. 7/8 oz 3 dram to 3 1/2 bc's without a problem. I never cleaned the shipping grease out of it yet and I'm not going to clean it until it misfires. I think what you will notice most is the lack of recoil and muzlle jump. None of the guns I have shot get back on target like the maxus does. These include the sx3 my son has and the extrema and sbe2. My extrema did not fit me and the sbe2 jammed or went click to often. I can't speak for anyone else, but imo you just got the best there is out there right now.


----------



## Chaws

I picked one up this summer as well. Shoulders very very nicely and cycles even the lightest trap loads without a problem. Going to put it through the paces shooting honkers tomorrow morning. What I noticed the most is the lack of muzzle jump between shots.

Comparing the internals to an SX3, it's obviously a lot of the same technology but the Maxus has a little different gas system in it and the piston and sleeve are all machined aluminum versus the plastic that's in a lot of these auto's lately. Breaking it down is virtually effortless as well.


----------



## Joey Kandler

I just bought a Maxus on 9/11/09 and the first round fired on 9/12/09 dropped a large Canadian out of the sky. I traded in a Browning Gold(Belgium made) for the Maxus with no regret. As like everyone else, I felt it shouldered great, recoils non-existent, and my personal opinion is the new design is great. I havent had time for light loads yet, but thats not why I bought it. Being a Browning fan, I give it two thumbs up!!
Right now its our early goose season, so I will continue to put it to the test.

QuackAttack
Chilton WI


----------



## backcountry800

Big thumbs up!!


----------



## Chaws

After a couple times out with the Maxus shooting waterfowl now I've been really really pleased with the gun.


----------



## duckman954

I've had my 3 1/2'' Maxus for almost a month now. I just got back from Canada hunting 2 weeks using it. I also brought my Sbe11 but was only going to shoot it if the Maxus broke down. As much as I like my Benelli it is now going to be my backup gun. This gun feels and swings as good or better than any shotgun I've owned. I think your going to be real happy. My buddy also bought one before we left and he said the same thing, Sbe11 is now the backup.


----------



## Hunter_58346

Let me know if your SBE II's come up for sale


----------



## Joey Kandler

Just returned from a another wonderful duck hunt in ND. The Maxus I purchased was used by my father(70 years young) after his o/u decided not to fire the second barrel. He adjusted to it immeadetly, and enjoying the third shot. It went thru the paces without a flaw, dropping many birds. He did like that it had very little recoil. I had to resort to my other gun, Mossberg 935, wich also gave no problems. We were shooting heavy steel and using IC tubes.

Watch the dog......he knows.....


----------



## biggun53

Sir

I broke My franchi 3 1/2 912 variomax. $200 PART. 
I'm looking to get a new gun.

Does the Maxus come with shims( for cast & drop) to fit it for a left handed shooter? I have a FIRST GENERATION bROWNING GOLD 3 1/2. 1998 MODEL WITH WOOD STOCKS.

I can't shim it nor get replacement snytheic stock and forearm for that model. Looking at winc. X-3, Maxus, & Xtrema 2.

Maxus is well below the others in Price? Any help you can give me would be great.

Thanks

Gunner


----------



## Chaws

biggun53 said:


> Sir
> 
> I broke My franchi 3 1/2 912 variomax. $200 PART.
> I'm looking to get a new gun.
> 
> Does the Maxus come with shims( for cast & drop) to fit it for a left handed shooter? I have a FIRST GENERATION bROWNING GOLD 3 1/2. 1998 MODEL WITH WOOD STOCKS.
> 
> I can't shim it nor get replacement snytheic stock and forearm for that model. Looking at winc. X-3, Maxus, & Xtrema 2.
> 
> Maxus is well below the others in Price? Any help you can give me would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gunner


Retails about $1200, comes with multiple shims in the box along with multiple stock chokes that pattern pretty well actually.


----------



## laviii

How is the Gas Piston diff than the old ones in the Gold, Silver BROWNING or WIN SX2 ?


----------



## Chaws

laviii said:


> How is the Gas Piston diff than the old ones in the Gold, Silver BROWNING or WIN SX2 ?


Here's a side by side of my buddies SX3 on the left and my Maxus on the right.

Also a note on this, the piston on the Maxus is all machined aluminum versus a couple parts including the sleeve over the magazine which on the X3 that I believe is plastic.


----------



## laviii

it looks good but looks are not all ways as thaey are. look like that it has the same spring in it like all the old ones.


----------



## AdamFisk

Bump......

Anymore feedback on this gun, good and bad?

Thanks.


----------



## The Shovla

I just picked one up last weekend, and haven't shot it yet, but the guy at cabelas highly recommended it. It just fits like a glove, so I'm excited to get out to the clay range with it.


----------



## USAlx50

Chaws said:


> laviii said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the Gas Piston diff than the old ones in the Gold, Silver BROWNING or WIN SX2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a side by side of my buddies SX3 on the left and my Maxus on the right.
> 
> Also a note on this, the piston on the Maxus is all machined aluminum versus a couple parts including the sleeve over the magazine which on the X3 that I believe is plastic.
Click to expand...

I wish my gas piston was still only that clean. It looks like someone dipped it in honey and then stomped it in a pile of ashes now


----------



## jdemocko

Bought a 3 1/2 inch model last week and took it on a dove hunt. Put a 150 rounds of low base through it over 2 days and it never skipped a beat. Nice gun. Hopefully will get to pattern some duck and goose loads this weekend.


----------



## HonkerConker

I have had my Maxus one season and have hunted it hard in extreme weather both wet and cold and it has performed just as it would in fair weather. Some of the other guns mentioned didn't do as well but I do take good care of my firearms and that is definitely a must for a gas operated semi-auto. If you're someone who doesn't feel they should need to clean their gun that often you would probably be happier with an inertia driven model.

The recoil is lower than others I've used and this was a consideration for the purchase as I snow goose hunt. I wanted something that would allow me to shoot 4-5 boxes of 3.5" shells in a days hunt without making me soar. And, as others have said, breaking down and cleaning the gun is very, very easy and fast. The biggest selling point however was the fit. When I shoulder this gun it seems to automatically be on point in the target picture without needing to adjust my sightline to align the rib - it's just on. So, regardless of all the other stuff I mentioned, any Browning/Benilli/Berretta/Winchester I would have shouldered that would have fit like that was going to be the one I bought. They will all have their differences but are essentially fine firearms. The bit thing for me is if it fits - it kills more birds.

The only drawback on the Maxus I would mention versus the other brands is that I'm not sure you could install a magazine extension on this gun because of the forearm configuration.


----------

